
Steve Wozniak: The Future of AI Is 'Scary and Very Bad for People' - eplanit
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/steve-wozniak-future-ai-scary-154700881.html
======
ChikkaChiChi
What does it say about us as a species that our primary concern about a
logical consciousness is that it's going to probably want to kill us?

------
noiv
The robot revolution as term should be reserved for the moment we have to look
twice to distinguish soft-bots and hard-bots.

~~~
nivertech
What's the difference between soft-bots and hard-bots?

